# General > Recommendations >  rabbit and chinchilla forums

## unicorn

I have found 2 great forums which offer loads of great info and advice both are also very friendly and have been of great help with those odd things that your animals do   :Grin:  
http://www.chinchillas-unlimited.co....8925017f79bdc2 and  http://s6./BunniesHaven/index.php?
 :Grin:

----------

